# Giving this dating app a go



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

So I signed up for a dating app and made it really specific for the needs that I am looking for especially the area range and age range as well as some of the specifics of what I am looking for. I will see how it goes for the next few weeks. I have never done anything like this before and it is quite scary for me.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

Never fear.  For you we are here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 30, 2019)

Miss BB, have you made progress? Gee, don't start a post like that and then leave us in the dark! It's been three days...


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2019)

In every search make certain you find it and it does not find you.


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2019)

I did the internet dating schtick before I met the Spousal Equivalent 10 years ago.  It was "interesting", to say the least.

Be prepared to kiss a lot of frogs before you meet a prince.

While looking for "Mr. Wonderful", you'll meet Mr. Bitter, Mr. Bankrupt, Mr. Looking-for-a-Nurse, Mr. Looking-for-a-purse, Mr. Looking-for-a-nurse-AND-a-purse, Mr. One-foot-in-the-grave, and a bunch of their cousins.  But persevere, he's out there somewhere!  That's how I met mine.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Gee, don't start a post like that and then leave us in the dark! It's been three days...



She isn't retired, and works at a demanding job, so I am sorry for your suffering 

But she likely will not be taking much action or have any interesting develpments to report, to us, for some more days.

It is best for your mood and your health, for you to try to think about something else, until at least this weekend.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh, the misery of waiting... Waiting. Waiting.


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 1, 2019)

Good luck with the dating apps.   I joined eHarmony back in September and have only heard crickets.  Definitely expensive and not worth one penny of it.  I've been generous in my "wants" and profile stats.  No BS and no enhancement of ME.  I guess if I smoked and drank and had multiple pets I could get some interest.    I'll be following your progress and looking for TIPS.  Go get 'em and have fun!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

I did the dating app thing (Match.com) off and on for a couple of years in early 2000.  All I got was all frogs and no princes, so gave up at age 59.  Of course, the ones I met probably thought I was a frog, too.    Best is to meet them by chance, but where?  Then Cupid can instantly pierce both of you at the same time with his Love Arrows.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, the misery of waiting... Waiting. Waiting.


Poor us, waiting with bated breath, I'm about to faint from lack of oxygen.  She joined one day, posted 24 times that day, and disappeared from our social shangrila without a single backward look. The misery of it all, to never know.   Sigh!!!


----------



## gennie (Dec 1, 2019)

First date must have been Mr. Wonderful and she has moved to La La Land.  How enchanting.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2019)

I'd hang around a grocery store, or restaurant, that is where I met my love...


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> I'd hang around a grocery store, or restaurant, that is where I met my love...


I was once a few years back at the produce dept of my local Frys.  This guy came up to me and smiled and was about to start talking to me when a woman at the end of the aisle yelled at him and he scurried over to her.  That's just a tiny example of the ''frogs'' I met after my divorce.  LOL  He was tall and slim and nice looking, too.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 1, 2019)

Your never too old for love; I say.  I met my wife on something called "LavaLife".  It was love at first site & we're still together 16 plus years later.  Don't get discouraged & don't let anyone discourage you.  However, use common sense & your gut feeling.  Have fun.  Meet in coffee shops; not motel rooms.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 1, 2019)

jujube said:


> I did the internet dating schtick before I met the Spousal Equivalent 10 years ago.  It was "interesting", to say the least.
> 
> Be prepared to kiss a lot of frogs before you meet a prince.
> 
> While looking for "Mr. Wonderful", you'll meet Mr. Bitter, Mr. Bankrupt, Mr. Looking-for-a-Nurse, Mr. Looking-for-a-purse, Mr. Looking-for-a-nurse-AND-a-purse, Mr. One-foot-in-the-grave, and a bunch of their cousins.  But persevere, he's out there somewhere!  That's how I met mine.


Hey, that is real funny!  It's so good that I copied it out.  It can't be all that bad but I'm a  happy guy so I really don't know.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm thinking, the OP probably thought this forum was a pick up place, she's only 50.  Then she realized that she was ''looking for love in all the wrong places'' and took off.  It's the only explanation why she joined like a tornado and retreated like a tsunami.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jackie Blue said:


> Good luck with the dating apps.   I joined eHarmony back in September and have only heard crickets.  Definitely expensive and not worth one penny of it.  I've been generous in my "wants" and profile stats.  No BS and no enhancement of ME.  I guess if I smoked and drank and had multiple pets I could get some interest.    I'll be following your progress and looking for TIPS.  Go get 'em and have fun!


Dating apps were better, some fifteen to twenty years ago, because they were still a "brave new world:" People on them were actually motivated to find mates. Nowadays, they are a fertile field for scammers and stalkers, and you'll also find lots of losers. My last go-round was a huge disappointment, rife with self-absorbed people who spent our whole time together telling me how they were very happy living alone, being alone. Uh, why did they ever get in touch with me?  I'll never know!


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 6, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Dating apps were better, some fifteen to twenty years ago, because they were still a "brave new world:" People on them were actually motivated to find mates. Nowadays, they are a fertile field for scammers and stalkers, and you'll also find lots of losers. My last go-round was a huge disappointment, rife with self-absorbed people who spent our whole time together telling me how they were very happy living alone, being alone. Uh, why did they ever get in touch with me?  I'll never know!


I'm hearing that to that's them greasing their pot for the quick get away...look it's a little thing between you and them, they just want to make sure you understand where they are coming from, straight from the POND, of plenty where they all are trying hard never to get hitched yet get their sticky green frog fingers and things satisfied, that's all folks, don't misunderstand their game you are a number only, so put them on the back burner and turn up the heat to fry all their frog legs.....the French love frog legs....


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 6, 2019)

Autumn72 said:


> I'm hearing that to that's them greasing their pot for the quick get away...look it's a little thing between you and them, they just want to make sure you understand where they are coming from, straight from the POND, of plenty where they all are trying hard never to get hitched yet get their sticky green frog fingers and things satisfied, that's all folks, don't misunderstand their game you are a number only, so put them on the back burner and turn up the heat to fry all their frog legs.....the French love frog legs....


Uh, WTF?


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 6, 2019)

Don't send money to anybody!  You could actually be corresponding with some big hairy guy in Nigeria.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 25, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Uh, WTF?


FROGS LOTS OF FROGS A NO BRAINER lava life


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Sep 4, 2021)

I once considered establishing a dating website using software provided by a "white label" dating site company.  You provided the website, they provide the rest.  Then I found out they used nefarious practices to get people to sign up -- like hiring people to pretend to be someone responding to an ad.  In order to reply, they had to buy a membership.  Then there's this:

the Federal Trade Commission sued online dating service Match Group, Inc. (Match), the owner of Match.com, Tinder, OKCupid, PlentyOfFish, and other dating sites, alleging that the company used fake love interest advertisements to trick hundreds of thousands of consumers into purchasing paid subscriptions on Match.com.

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...nline-dating-service-matchcom-using-fake-love


----------

